# Candle supplys



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Betterbee has quite a few molds and are online. As to heating wax, better to learn well what to do. Many a home, garage and honey house has been burnt to a cinder making candles. Wax reaches a certain temperature and it becomes volatile, similar to gasoline, and will flash. Once it is burning it's all over but the crying. If you have a small amount a crock pot works well as does one of the old deep fryers with a thermostat. A double boiling set up is pretty safe too. That can be as simple as a coffe can of wax in a pan of water. You should render your wax, scrape off the waste and then heat and filter it.(we use old t-shirts). Never, and I mean never walk away from wax when it is heating. All it takes is phone call or a door bell and 1/2 hour later you're on the set of back-draft.


----------

